# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Про Рудракши и вайшнавизм

## DanilLisavskoi

Харе Кришна 
очень острый вопрос - могут ли Вайшнавы носить Рудракшу.?Если нет то по каким причинам .есть ли у вас лекция подробная на эту тему?хотелось бы обладать конкретной информацией по этому поводу потому, как часто замечаю есть личности, которые не равнодушны к шиваитским атрибутам.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Мы относимся к Шиве, как к великому преданному Господа Кришны, мы просим его о том, чтобы он даровал нам любовь к Кришне, но свою душу, ум, тело и речь мы вручаем самому Кришне, поэтому носим на теле кантхималы, священное деревце Туласи, которое очень дорого Господу Кришне. Мы читаем джапу на четках из туласи, мы стараемся связать свой ум со всем, что дорого Кришне. Нет времени отвлекаться на что-то другое, жизнь коротка и секрет успеха в концентрации на одной и только одной цели. 

эте чамша-калах пумсах  кришнас ту бхагаван свайам
индрари-вйакулам локам  мридайанти йуге йуге

"Все эти воплощения Бога суть полные экспансии или экспансии полных экспансий пуруша-аватар. Но Шри Кришна - это Сам Господь, Верховная Личность Бога. В каждую эпоху Он предстает в различных обликах и защищает мир от посягательств врагов Индры".

----------

